# poodle ears and raw bones?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

A snood is my best friend 

poodle snood - Flickr: Search


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks what a great idea I've even got something here already that I can adapt, now the only problem is convincing him to leave it on. He hated having his ears wrapped and always ripped them off.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

snoods!!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I've tried a couple things. A soft fabric hair scrunchy will hold his ears back. I still worry that it is uncomfortable since ears are sensitive. I have cut old t-shirts to make snoods. Once he's full grown, I think I'll buy a couple well made decent looking snoods. I don't know how to sew. I've seen them for sale on Etsy.com


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like theirs the best. 

Snoods ? poodleit


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

well it wasn't as successful as I had hoped the first time went alright now he pulls it foward untill it covers his eyes then just stands there with his head hanging down looking pathetic.
Oh well we'll keep practising.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I second the recommendation for *Poodleit *snoods. Mine have and wear them, and not only are they functional, but the poods look adorable in them. (Important consideration when you're a fashionable poodle.)


----------

